# Nursing



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

HI , 
Does anyone have information on nursing in canada, ie exams, is it possible to use recruitment agencies and do they offer relocation costs if a job is offered.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

patient man said:


> HI ,
> Does anyone have information on nursing in canada, ie exams, is it possible to use recruitment agencies and do they offer relocation costs if a job is offered.


Healthcare in Canada is a Provincial matter so you should Google the nursing association in the Province(s) you have your mind on.
It is highly unlikely relocation costs would be offered/provided.


----------

